# New on the board, meet Valia and Kasper



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello, hello.
Im new here and I want to tell you bit about me and my dogs 

My name is Dorothea and Im born in Desember 1996. I have always own dogs and the first dog that I saw was Tina. She was a pretty Rough Collie bitch and we had her for many years. After she left this live we had another Collie bitch and she was named in memorias for the old Tina, Tina. We had a great times together and I cant for get them. I adore her and I teach her alot of thinks and she teach me alot about dogs. But when my mom and dad was getting to be grandparents in the second time they whore really scared because she was starting to bite and we didint want her to bite the little childrens but in the begining of 2008 she started to bite alot and always running away so we tooked the decision that she had to leave this live and that soon. I went to France with the gymnastics and I bought a nice little food bin that was whriting in "the best dog in the world" and when I comed home she was gone. I went looking for her and my mom said to me that she was starting to bite the litle childrens and then I knew what she was talking about. I wouldint belife it and I cried and cried and my mom got me another dog but another dog will never gome instead for Tína. But now I have Valíu and she is a really great dog.

Valia is a half Dalmatian and a half Labrador. She is black and white like Dalmatain with spots and she has the Labradors face and body. She is very powerfull, ofcourse because Labrador and Dalmtaian is both very powerful. She is often called Dalmador and Cevalia, haha. She was born in April 18, 2008 and got 2. years old last sunday. Here are some pictures of my beauty 



















Kasper is my another dog that I own with my sister and her family. Always when at my sisters place im always with him. He is a half Border Collie and half Icelandic Sheepdog. He is so gentle and good that I adore him . He is really the one dog that can come instead of Tina, but no dog will ever refill that empty hole that came when she left. Kasper is black and tan with abit of white. He is born around 2005-2006 Im not really sure when. Here is pictures of him.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautiful dogs, wecome to DF!


----------



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks!
And I forgot to say that I live in Iceland and Im not really good in English, lol.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I love your "Labradal"! lol She is beautiful!!


----------



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> I love your *"Labradal"*! lol She is beautiful!!


Hahah, yeah or you can call her Dalmador


----------



## rescue luvr (Apr 25, 2010)

Such pretty dogs, I, myself, am new here too. I am excited about joining DF and can't wait to meet everyone. I have attached a pic of our dogs (I took my husband and I out of the picture)


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Very cute dogs, welcome!

Even though your english isn't perfect, it's a lot easier to read than SOME people from other countries.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> Very cute dogs, welcome!
> 
> *Even though your english isn't perfect, it's a lot easier to read than SOME people from other countries.*


Or even people who speak/write English as their first language!!! 

Welcome to DF and I look forward to seeing more pictures of your babies.


----------



## Hershey (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everybody!
Thats great that you guys understand my english, haha


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

valia said:


> Thanks everybody!
> Thats great that you guys understand my english, haha


You do very well.


----------



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> You do very well.


Thats good to hear


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

valia said:


> Thanks!
> And I forgot to say that I live in Iceland and Im not really good in English, lol.


LOL, I was about to say that Icelandic Sheepdogs aren't really common dogs, Kasper might be mixed with something else, but I guess that's not true in Iceland, huh?


----------



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

75% of mixed dogs in Iceland are mixed by Border Collie and Icelandic Sheepdog. Icelandic Sheepdog is very common here in Iceland because its the country dog. Hahah, I dont really know how to say this...

But I hope you understand, he is very famous in Iceland but not that famous in another countries


----------



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> LOL, I was about to say that Icelandic Sheepdogs aren't really common dogs, Kasper might be mixed with something else, but I guess that's not true in Iceland, huh?


Kasper is mixed by Icelander and BC. If you looked at some Icelandic side where theres giving puppies half of them are Border Collie and Icelandic Sheepdog mix 

If you guys want to know that Icelandic Sheepdog is called Íslenskur Fjárhundur in Iceland, just in fun


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty dogs! I don't see many dalmatians or dal mixes around... Valia is really neat-looking. Kasper is fluffy and cute. I hope you stick around and post more pictures!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

valia said:


> Kasper is mixed by Icelander and BC. If you looked at some Icelandic side where theres giving puppies half of them are Border Collie and Icelandic Sheepdog mix
> 
> If you guys want to know that *Icelandic Sheepdog is called Íslenskur Fjárhundur* in Iceland, just in fun


That's easy for you to say... I'm going to have to go online and see what one looks like.


----------



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

Hah, yeah.
Here is some pictures of Icelanders.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! I really like Valia, shes very pretty and interesting! 
Welcome to DF!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Icelandic Sheepdogs and Border collies! I hope to have one of each one day.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Dog Forum!


----------



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everybody


----------



## valia (Apr 23, 2010)

One pic of Valía.


----------

